
JSBeeb – JavaScript BBC Micro Emulator - robeerob
https://bbc.godbolt.org/
======
FearNotDaniel

      10 PRINT "HELLO ";
      20 GOTO 10
      RUN
    

Ah, the memories. But I forgot how to break out of such a loop. Lucky there's
a hard/soft reset option in the website menu...

~~~
nudgeee

      10 PRINT "LOOK AROUND YOU ";
      20 GOTO 10
      RUN
    

As seen in the BBC cult classic Look Around You intro,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBaVwwuErmU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBaVwwuErmU)

~~~
timthorn
And that, of course, in homage to The Adventure Game:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/classic/adventuregame/trivia.shtml](http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/classic/adventuregame/trivia.shtml)

------
ariehkovler
Oh the feels.

I had a ZX Spectrum at home so that made me one of the 'techie' kids in my
school who could use the class BBC better than the teachers. It was my second
experience with BASIC, and BBC BASIC was a little different to ZX Basic so I
had to learn to adapt the syntax of my kiddie code.

And the games! Anyone else play Podd? I still remember the first time I
figured out you could make him explode.

~~~
stuaxo
Pod can pop

Was always funny / sad.

------
thorin
Frak worked first time, haven't seen that in a while. Very nice. There are
loads of good text adventures on BBC and of course Elite but has anyone else
got any good recommends?

~~~
delibes
I used to love the puzzle adventure things like Repton.

edit - and Castle Quest and Ravenskull.

~~~
thorin
I'd forgotten about Repton! Is Granny's Garden available freely - I seem to
remember they are still trying to sell it!

~~~
zaf
Unfortunately Granny's Garden is not available freely due to publishers
denying permission to do so.

------
zellyn
Never got a chance to use a BBC, but I did read Peter Killworth's “How to
write Adventure Games” at one point:
[http://www.mocagh.org/softguide/writeadventuregames.pdf](http://www.mocagh.org/softguide/writeadventuregames.pdf)

~~~
zaf
Have the hard copy, fantastic book.

------
cjallen88
I did a couple weeks of ‘work experience’ about 15 years ago at school and I
spent some time playing with one. They gave it to me at the end of the last
day, I still have it in my attic... it’s probably the reason I work in
software.

------
jacknews
Very nice, how do I run elite? I never had a disk system

edit: Ah got it, shift-break on BBC, fn-shift-right_command-F12 on macbook pro
touchbar

~~~
sgt
I've been trying to do that but I can't seem to make it work. fn-shift-right
cmd-f12... on MBP non touchbar

~~~
radiowave
Alternatively, at the prompt, type:

>CHAIN "LOAD"

------
apo
Default keyboard symbol mapping is surprising:

= -> ↑

' -> :

: -> +

and so on. Why?

Tried the entries on the Keyboard menu, which didn't seem to change much.

~~~
JdeBP
It's only surprising to those who do not know ASCII codes off by heart, from
using the VDU statement. (-:

The BBC Micro had what is called a "bit-paired" keyboard.

It also had copy cursor keys and a reset key.

~~~
tom_
I think the up arrow here is the poster's rendering of the Mode 7
representation of ^.

------
pjmlp
Pick up the subject of old 8 bit computers, games and browsers.

Get ready for the 20 KB JS shooter competition.

[https://gynvael.coldwind.pl/?id=686](https://gynvael.coldwind.pl/?id=686)

------
rwmj
Nice that

    
    
        *.
    

which lists the directory also makes a disk-whirring noise. And Elite!

    
    
        *RUN"ELITE3"
    

(* = shift @ on my keyboard)

------
SoulMan
This is the first computer at school that I got my hands on

------
rayui
without a working "*" key, makes it pretty unusable!

~~~
teh_klev
The top menu has a drop down menu where you can choose between:

    
    
      Physical: '*' is next to Enter/Return
    
      Natural: '*' is shift-8
    
    

For me with a UK PC keyboard _Physical_ is shift + ' (that key also has my @
character on it). It'd be where the star key would be on a BBC keyboard.

 _Natural_ is just shift + 8 (where the asterisk is normally located).

